# How to create uncompressed avi from compressed avi



## pirates1323 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok me have divx avi file ....... I want it convert to uncompressed avi without loss of quality.....any good software tht will do tht.... rather than Virtualdub.... :roll:


----------



## nutca5e (Apr 28, 2005)

tmpgenc  from www.tmpgenc.net


----------



## ramakrishna.nalla (Apr 29, 2005)

There no compressed and uncompressend format on video data...only converting one format to another format...As your video in divx format (Little bit loss of quality... ignorable) you can convert to avi...but you can't get the quality back...

TMPEGenc converts AVI file to MPEG1, the format which is used in VideoCD and also MPEG2  not for Divx to AVI

May works   
*www.riverpast.com/en/prod/videocleaner/index.php


----------



## parthbarot (Apr 29, 2005)

ya its right that quality remains just same from avi to mpg or dat but.......

size inceases yaar......

new philips DVD player which is abt 6000 Rs. supports Divx/Xvid Avis....my cousin gets it... it runs AVI from data/RW CD/DVD.  

its grt


----------

